# 6mm super lr



## 500 yd coyote (Aug 19, 2013)

Any one have a 6mm super lr that shoots 115 berger vlt? I tested mine to day with 44.5 of 4831 sc and was thinking i would be around 3000 but could only manage 2825? I was useing federal 210 m primers. The three shot group at 300 was a easy 1.5" All of the things i read says it should be 3000 just pondering what to try next.I am just starding to work up a load for this rifle. I started 9 thousands off the lands.The inch and a half is not to good but one was a flyier so there is hope there. i broke it in with 50 shots with sie 107 grain.It did not seem to like them. the twist is 1.7.5


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Not many guys shooting the 6slr on this site. Im probably the only guy other then you. Ive been shooting the 105s so i cant really help you with the 115s. You may want to try a faster powder like a h4350 to get your velocity up a bit more. Im using a slow powder to push the 105s, but a faster, hotter burning powder might just do it for you. Biggest downfall would be barrel life. My suggestion would be to give 6mmbr.com forum a shot to recieve a good answer.
xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My only comment is on the accuracy. Bergers don't like to be far from the lands. I think you will find that the closer to the lands the better your accuracy will be. I am shooting a 6.5 Creedmoor with 140 Berger VLD's at .004 from the lands. I would have to look at my records, but I think the 210 gr Berger VLD's in my 300 Win mag are only .002 from the lands. I also shoot a 6.5 X 284 with the 140 gr Berger VLD and they are close to the lands. Everyone have talked with tells me to get close to the lands. Some bench shooters push them into the lands. I don't have the nerve to do that. I tried it once with very low loads in the 300 mag, and accuracy was good. I fear there could be excess pressure so I just don't do it.


----------

